# DIAS & D-Link Router



## indranilxyz (Jul 14, 2004)

OS: Windows XP PRO
SYSTEM: PIII, PIV, Athlon XP 2000+ with 256MB DDRSDRAM.
Router: D-Link DI-707P

First of all, let me tell about the router. It has one WAN port to connect a broadband modem and seven (7) LAN ports to connect PCs. There are 1 power indicator(M1), 1 internet indicator(M2), 1 WAN indicator(M3) and 7 other indicator for 7 LAN ports each.


BSNL assigned static IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, Primary DNS & Secondary DNS in the TCP/IP configuration dialog box on the SERVER, and internet was accessible. Later I bought a D-link Broadband Router to share the internet over the lan ( total 6 No. of PCs). In the WAN section of the configuration page og the router, all the necessary settings were done according to the settings provided by BSNL and internet was shared.

Whenever I turned on the modem & the router, the connection was etablished. 

A few days ago BSNL suddenly changed the accesing method. One of their technicians came and created a PPPoE connection, entered username and password (without changing the previous IP, Subnetmask,Gateway--the router, DNS), 'BSNL' is used as ISP name,and then clicked connect:-- we were on internet. BUT HE DIRECTLY CONNECTED THE MODEM (BDSU-DV) TO ONE COMPUTER AND THAT IS THE ONLY COMPUTER THROUGH WHICH WE CAN ACCESS INTERNET.


The DI-707P Router was configured according to the specified IP, Subnetmask, Gateway & DNS. All of the computers on LAN have unique IP with same subnetmask and DNS except the Gateway which is the IP of the Router & all computers are connected to the available LAN ports of the Router . The DSL Modem was connected to the WAN port of the Router. This configuration worked perfectly (The M2 indicator never glowing). 

The ISP engineers told that there is no need to use the IP, Subnetmask, Gateway & DNS they previouly specified, but, they were using the previous IP to authenticate us and Gateway & DNS are still the same. They don't know about the configuration of the router as they did their duty successfully (i.e. to connect us with them to access internet). 
The configuration in the "LAN" : 
IP : 192.168.0.x 
Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0 
Gateway is: 192.168.0.x (The Router contains IP: 192.168.0.x and Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0, Domain Name is left blank in HOME-->LAN page of the ROUTER DI-707P).
The M2 indicator sometimes blinking.
The Router was configured according to the username and password in the HOME-->WAN section, but with no result. The 'Wizard' was used, but nothing new happened.

With the Dynamic & Static IP setting , the "STATUS" page displays the LAN information correctly (IP: 192.168.0.x; Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0) but the WAN shows==> (Actual value are replaced with x)

_*Static::::*_
IP                     :    xx.xx.x.xx       
Subnetmask       :   255.255.255.0 
Gateway            :   xx.x.xxx.xx
PrimaryDNS       :   xx.0.xxx.xx
SecondaryDNS   :   xx.0.0.x

*Dynamic::::*
IP                     :    0.0.0.0       
Subnetmask       :   - 
Gateway            :   0.0.0.0
PrimaryDNS       :   0.0.0.0
SecondaryDNS   :   0.0.0.0

PPPoE Disconnected. Clicking 'connect' does not produce any result.

Please help me correct the configuration as quickly as possible.


----------



## Deep (Jul 14, 2004)

i dont have much idea about this but 

Dynamic IP should know show 0.0.0.0 this means something wrong with the connection setup..

on ur server have u created new dialup connection for PPPoE with corect details ?

this page might help you : *www.asahi-net.or.jp/en/guide/winxppppoe.html


Deep


----------



## teenbollywood (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello,

 Just wanted to know how much money do you need to get a DIAS connection and more importantly is the speed any good. What is the actual download speed you get. And does BSNL provide the equipment or do we need to invest in them separately.

 Thanks in advance.

Regards,

TeenBollywood.


----------



## demoninside (Oct 9, 2004)

check this out dude
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/internet_tariff_dias.htm
and yes don't know about reliablity.


----------

